# Best paint for scenery?



## DocYates (May 23, 2016)

I am looking for recommendations for best paint type to use for painting building and scenery objects. I have used ModelMasters from Testors in the past, but really like the idea of using acrylic paints that will thin and clean up with water. I have been told to avoid the acrylic craft store paints, though I have a ton of those and have used them on other models in the past. No one nearby sells the Humbrol brand, but I think most of theirs is enamel as well. What do you use and what would you recommend?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I still use Floquil and Polly S. I have a bunch still unopened, but I do use Vallejo and MicroMark paints, also.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I am just starting to do some painting / weathering on my layout, and just completed my first item (a bridge pier). All I used was a combination of cheap acrylic paints from Walmart or Michael's craft store, and soft pastels I shave down to powders. Water and rubbing alcohol to thin the paints. Seal the job with a clear matte spray. I don't know if I'll ever have a need to buy expensive model paints if I can achieve results like this with the cheap stuff:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DocYates said:


> ...but really like the idea of using acrylic paints that will thin and clean up with water. I have been told to avoid the acrylic craft store paints, though I have a ton of those and have used them on other models in the past.


I use cheap acrylic craft paints on structures -- thinned and applied with a brush. I thin them enough so that they do not fully cover and make sure that the piece stays horizontal while drying -- so as to keep the paint from puddling at one end. It usually takes me 2-3 coats to fully cover a surface. With this method, no brush marks show, and the surface details are still visible.

I have also thinned them more and used then as a wash -- to make grout lines on a brick surface and to add grime to a coal pit.

I don't have an air-brush, but others have posted here that craft paints will sometimes clog air brushes, because their particle size is too large.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For my base coat on scenery, I use an interior latex that I bought at a home improvement store. I got a quart for about $3 from the "I bought this paint but now I don't like it" section.

For my other painting tasks, I use Vallejo acrylics -- full strength for structures, figures, rolling stock, etc; diluted for washes (which is what I use for coloring rock castings, mortar lines, etc).

For weathering, I use the Vallejo acrylics, either airbrushed, as a wash, or drybrushed.


----------



## DocYates (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendations. I have had good success with the craft store paints, but they don't work very well in the airbrush, which I don't use that much anyways. Will probably try the Vallejo color package and see how I like it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DocYates said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I have had good success with the craft store paints, but they don't work very well in the airbrush, which I don't use that much anyways. Will probably try the Vallejo color package and see how I like it.


Vallejo has several different lines. Their Model Color line is designed for brush painting, but works just fine in an airbrush if you thin it a little. Model Air is formulated for airbrushing, and can be airbrushed right from the bottle.

Look for the Panzer Aces #1, Panzer Aces #2 and Steel and Weathering Effects sets. This gives you an nice mix of earth tones, grays, and off-whites, plus weathering powder.

Scale Hobbyist (www.scalehobbyist.com) has the full line, and some of the best prices around, and reasonable shipping rates.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

:appl:

The folks over to Downtown Deco would surely approve. It looks ready to tear down.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*A very nice rusty representation!*

Nice weeping of iron oxide rust on the cool concrete representation of the bridge abutment. Thats something,I still have to do:appl:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Overkast said:


> I am just starting to do some painting / weathering on my layout, and just completed my first item (a bridge pier). All I used was a combination of cheap acrylic paints from Walmart or Michael's craft store, and soft pastels I shave down to powders. Water and rubbing alcohol to thin the paints. Seal the job with a clear matte spray. I don't know if I'll ever have a need to buy expensive model paints if I can achieve results like this with the cheap stuff:



Beautifully done!!


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've had good luck with a method of trying the cheap stuff first, and upgrading as needed. I used the cheap jug o' black paint from Walmart...didn't work on a plastic structure, but is great for making the inside of a tunnel dark. I like the small $.50 craft paints for base coats on foam and washes. Walmart sells a $.99 "black" spray paint that is not really black. I've found that it makes a good roof or asphalt color. 

I use the hobby store stuff for structures and stuff that counts. I use mainly enamel paints, but have started to try acrylic in my airbrush. I tried thinning my acrylics with water, alcohol, and Windex. I found they were clogging my airbrush, but that might be the 9% humidity in the desert. I've had better luck using Tamaya acrylic thinner. 

I spray a lot of flat black paint, and usually use a rattle can for bigger projects. I bought a small can of Rustoleum at Wal-Mart. It sprays as good as model paint through my airbrush.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I use Apple Barrel craft paints from Wally World. I thin them with 91% isopropyl alcohol diluted 50% with distilled water, for a 45.5% solution. Thin the paint down to the consistency of 2% milk. I have yet to have it clog my airbrush.


----------

